# Lounge > General >  Personal Customs broker - Fedex?

## LilDrunkenSmurf

So our friends knit something for my wife, and sent me a smart watch from the States. They shipped it to use via FedEx and it's been sitting in Winnipeg since Dec 20th.

Today my wife got a voicemail from FedEx saying that we need to hire a customs broker, as our package was "randomly" selected by CBSA, so now we need to clear it through customs via a broker, or using the FedEx trader network or something, and we need to justify the value of the contents to the CBSA. I guess it's marked at $100 with a knitted item and a smart watch. It suggests we add things like receipts from eBay to justify it, but it really was just a gift, so I'm not sure how we justify it, since I don't have receipts for something I haven't paid for.

Has anyone hired a custom broker for something like this? I assume most will be cheaper than FedEx's option.

----------


## mr2mike

Prove you're family.
But ask fedex to send all the papers to you.
Then you take that to CBSA yourself and wait a bit then show them your case of proof of family, etc.

Worst case you're on the the hook for the smart watch.
Then you pay CBSA and take the stamped papers back to FedEx for release. Or I guess in this case, email them to Winnipeg?
Can you ask them to send it to Calgary? I believe CBSA needs it to be in Calgary, but someone else may know better.

Possibly can pull some emails from here and similar processes.
https://www.reddit.com/r/FedEx/comme...selfaccount_a/

----------

